# Stripped Thread Repair



## amjohnson (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a 08' Ironhorse Sunday with a stripped thread on the rear triangle. The thru axle will only go about a third of the way in. Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Picture?

Is it bottoming out, or are the threads damaged after that point? thru-axle is fine, just the frame? Can you tap out new threads from the outside going in, or does it have a replacable threaded plug?


----------



## amjohnson (Apr 3, 2015)

The thru axle is fine, the thread it screws into is stripped a little about a third of the way from the inside of the frame. The thread is part of the frame (not a plug). I cant get a pic because I can barely even see it. It is barely stripped though, only enough for it to not screw in any more.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

What size is the thru axle, and post up a pic. A large helicoil could work, but might be problematic to install as a 'home' fix. You basically would need to make sure that you are drilling perfectly perpendicular to the "dropout", install the coil, and snip the excess.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll assume you are not able to thread the thru-axle in from the outside of the frame? Do you think it got dirt/rocks in the threads at any time when you had the axle out, or do you think you overtightened the clamp and stripped the threads?

If it's screwing in OK the first 2/3rds but not the last third, I'd take a good look inside there and try to clean out whatever is causing it to stop. A strong unbent fish hook or an awl should let you remove whatever's catching. You're LBS should have the correct tap & die to re-thread the messed up hole, it shouldn't cost much, and it would probably be the best fix to one or two messed up threads. 

I wouldn't try to drill or helicoil it yet though. It's always an option, I just think there are still better options available.


----------



## amjohnson (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought the bike about 2 months ago, and have not ridden it yet. Thus it got messed up by the previous owner. I will try to take it to my local bike shop though, I don't want to screw it up doing it myself.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think if you run a tap through it you'll probably be fine.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, you can see it's pretty much universal from everybody, Drill & Heli-Coil.
I had to Heli-Coil my stripped post mount Rock Shox XX Sid, that was kind of scary. 
Was very careful not to F$# up a $1500 fork.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

If it's only minor damage a thread file should do the trick, or iike JB Weld suggested, run a tap through it. If both of those fail then you should take a crack at a helicoil.


----------

